# simple john



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

you got to tell me how to get your tractor to shine that well what methods you use and that you use


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

Jbetts, I used a polish made by maguires i had waxed it the week before with a 1 step wax.. (mothers Caranuba) 
but found that i could do a 2 step.. polish then wax process.. so I got maguires polish (at an auto parts store).. Then put on 2 coats of maguires gold wax.. Thankfully the tractor is not too big so to wax and polish the thing only took an hour or so..


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *Jbetts, I used a polish made by maguires i had waxed it the week before with a 1 step wax.. (mothers Caranuba)
> but found that i could do a 2 step.. polish then wax process.. so I got maguires polish (at an auto parts store).. Then put on 2 coats of maguires gold wax.. Thankfully the tractor is not too big so to wax and polish the thing only took an hour or so.. *


do you polish by hand is there an tips on polishing


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

yes, by hand.. no tips.. just followed the directions... I think the 2 step process really does a good job.. until this year, id always used a 1 step wax/polish; mothers or turtlewax or some other name brand.. 

but the 2 step processreally puts a nice shine...


The only problem is.. It looks too shiny..., now my girlfriend wants that type of shine on her car.. it will take me all day to do wash/polish/wax her taurus...


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

ok thanks john


----------

